# tv cable box goes to sleep?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mine will put up a question "are you still there" after 5 minutes it will go to some picture like a screen saver. 
If I push any button on there remote the TV comes back up. I tried to turn that off too, no luck.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Please check the following:

Press *[Settings] *on your remote, and then press for more settings.
Scroll down to *Timers* and verify *Sleep Timer* and *Power-Off Timer* are both set to *Off*. Your Box may have different buttons to push, but you should find it.
Edit: since you already tried that, maybe it is the TV and not the Cable box that wants to go to Screensaver or sleep?
Check TV settings as well, may not hurt.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll open every setting for the cable box for any hint of something that may shut down the cable box. Also will check the tv. Maybe tv is doing something to cable box through hdmi cable. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

The "feature" seems to be common in addressable systems, which most systems are today. May have something to do with bandwidth conservation. The signal is likely analog if it's RF using QUAM. Of course fiber to the premise, is digital.


----------

